# anyone know a clinic which deals with immune issues



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I probably need to have a procedure to remove an intramural fibroid. Before I knew I had to have the fibroid procedure, I had enough money to have two more rounds of ivf in ARGC but if I have the fibroid op I will only be able to afford one more round of ivf in ARGC. I was wondering if anyone knows of a cheaper fertility clinic which treats ladies with immune issues as my natural killer cell are too high and does an individual stimmulation protocol for each patient. A clinic that does blood tests everyday like ARGC would be good also.

After I have had the fibroid op my budget for each ivf would be 9000 pounds excluding flights and accommodation.

I hope that someone can help me with this problem as I am very worried about it.

Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi theatrefan
I am currently 26 weeks pregnant and I was treated with immunes meds at Lister Clinic. I had high NK cells and did 3 x IVIg infusions during my first trimester. Lister are less aggressive than ARGC (you do NOT get daily blood tests) but I liked their style of treatment. I almost insisted on continued IVIg infusions into my 2nd trimester, but Lister clinic said there was no reason for it and I would be throwing money away - for a private clinic to be that honest and not take money from me I thought was admirable. So I took their advice and had my last IVIg infusion at 11weeks pregnant. As I said I am now 26 weeks and can feel my little boy kicking me as I type! So I am glad I took their advice. The head immunes doctor at Lister, Dr Yau Thum MD, is on the board of the Reproductive Immunology Centre in the UK, whereas the doctors at the ARGC are not, so that has got to mean something. Good luck!


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Looppee 8

Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it.


Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## shellymay (Jan 6, 2011)

How about SERUM in Greece - they are like ARGC, but much much cheaper.

Mx



theatrefan said:


> Hi Looppee 8
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


----------

